# Darker coolant



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Recently I've noticed the coolant got darker, car runs fine with no issues, no leaks, oil and coolant levels are the same. Last job I did on the car it was a year ago, I did the timing belt job, including the water pump replacement and a complete coolant flush out. Not sure why the coolant is darker, like muddy, any ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Muddy Dexcool is never a good sign. It needs to be flushed out immediately.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Muddy Dexcool is never a good sign. It needs to be flushed out immediately.


And typically it doesn't get that way on its own...that seems like contamination of some sort to me.

Does your oil look fine?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

pacolino said:


> including the water pump replacement and a complete coolant flush out. Not sure why the coolant is darker, like muddy, any ideas are much appreciated.


Exactly what coolant did you use?

Because dark coolant on our cars IMHO is from contamination ( usually off brand coolants or leak stop was added) 98% of the time.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Johnny B said:


> Exactly what coolant did you use?
> 
> Because dark coolant on our cars IMHO is from contamination ( usually off brand coolants or leak stop was added) 98% of the time.


Oil looks good, I used Amsoil coolant (mixed 50/50 with distilled water):
Low Toxicity Antifreeze and Engine Coolant | ANT - AMSOIL Canada


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Oil looks good, I used Amsoil coolant (mixed 50/50 with distilled water):
> Low Toxicity Antifreeze and Engine Coolant | ANT - AMSOIL Canada


That’s your issue. I suspect that the non-dexcool is reacting with remnants of the original dexcool. Leading to the dexcool mud. 

As well, distilled water is a very good choice. But deionized water is the best and what is used in the factory fill.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Tomko said:


> That’s your issue. I suspect that the non-dexcool is reacting with remnants of the original dexcool. Leading to the dexcool mud.
> 
> As well, distilled water is a very good choice. But deionized water is the best and what is used in the factory fill.


right, so how do I rectify this?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

pacolino said:


> how do I rectify this?











How-To: 2011-2016 Cruze Antifreeze/Coolant Flush


How-To: 2011-2016 Cruze Antifreeze/Coolant Flush Overview: The DexCool antifreeze/coolant in the Cruze is rated for 5 years or 150,000 miles, whichever comes first. At the end of that service interval, it needs to be flushed out and replaced with new antifreeze. You can do this easily in your...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Johnny B said:


> How-To: 2011-2016 Cruze Antifreeze/Coolant Flush
> 
> 
> How-To: 2011-2016 Cruze Antifreeze/Coolant Flush Overview: The DexCool antifreeze/coolant in the Cruze is rated for 5 years or 150,000 miles, whichever comes first. At the end of that service interval, it needs to be flushed out and replaced with new antifreeze. You can do this easily in your...
> ...


great, thank you, I will flush it out and I'll continue to use Amsoil antifreeze as it's compatible with DexCool if they mix. Thanks again.


----------

